
General Motors Is About to Do Something Big with Self-Driving Cars - l33tbro
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/11/22/heads-up-general-motors-is-about-to-do-something-b.aspx
======
Fricken
There will also be a press event held on November 28th in San Fancisco. GM
will reveal their Generation 4 autonomous Bolts, which will be the first
iteration to be designed as public passenger carrying robotaxis, rather than
just as testing vehicles. If these things go the way they go, members of the
press will have a chance to ride around in them.

Reuters reported in the spring that GM intended to have 'thousands' of
robotaxis on the road by the end of 2018. Regulation approving fully
driverless vehicles on California roads is scheduled to be passed next June.
In Phoenix Cruise can start running their vehicles whenever they feel ready.

Mary Barra promised that Driverless cars will be deployed in "Quarter not
Years". I don't think it's an empty promise, Cruise Automation is doing very
well. It's really only Waymo and Cruise who are worth paying attention to at
the moment. Cruise was founded in 2013, before the self driving car hype and
investment frenzy took off, and as such they were able to get a great deal on
top talent. They have a very good team.

Uber, Baidu, and Intel/Mobileye have well capitalized, scaled up autonomous
driving operations but I don't think any of them can yet drive 10 miles in
Urban traffic without needing human intervention. Cruise is off and running,
that first 10 miles in challenging traffic is the hardest, and Cruise passed
that benchmark a while back.

------
wonder_bread
Fricken's comment is better than the article itself. The Motley Fool is not a
place you want to go for credible business/investing journalism

------
dang
> "GM is expected to make a major announcement next week"

Ah, an announcement of an announcement, the quintessence of offtopicness.

On HN we prefer to wait until a thing actually exists. If that's too high a
bar we can at least wait until it's actually announced.

~~~
5580
FWIW, fool.com (The Motley Fool) is an investment advisor and something like
this is useful for those looking to invest in GM stock before a potential
rise.

~~~
dang
Ok, but that doesn't make it intellectually interesting, which is what we're
looking for here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

